# Exciting Helmsman Updates: USB Triggering / Documentation



## Hooked_on_Scares (Apr 16, 2009)

That's awesome, Nelson! Glad to see some support on Helmsman for the non-parallel port crowd. I'm happy to see the iPhone support too, since this'll make for some great hauntmaster triggered 'gotcha' routines!

- Hook


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

For someone who can be thick on learning new technology...could you give me a scenario on how this is used? Can it be used to trigger VSA routines?


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Aug 28, 2007)

Absolutely, think of Helmsman as a media player like iTunes but instead of songs, it can create playlists and run VSA routines...

then add triggers, which allow you to connect an external sensor (like a pressure mat) that will kick off the playlist or a specific routine (or some other action).


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow, that's cool! Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Southern Haunter (Aug 9, 2009)

I got my DLP-IO8-G module in yesterday. I am going to be trying this out with a beam break. I am pretty excited about this new feature. 

Nelson your software is great - thanks for the help. I am sure this feature is going to be very well received.


----------

